# Cycnoches peruvianum



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 22, 2006)

Still a baby, this is it's first blooming for me.












Jon
________
CHEAP GLASS BONGS


----------



## Vrug (Oct 22, 2006)

Amazing flower! And you're growing this baby indoors too, I like it.


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2006)

It is very VERY cool! How about that little snowflake...what is that? Can you tell us more?


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

hey Jon nice mini


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome. I rarely see one that makes me feel so festive. Does it have a scent?


----------



## Mahon (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice! Quite floriferous for a first bloomer! 

-Pat


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2006)

That is so cool!!! I'll have to look for one...


----------



## Wendy (Oct 22, 2006)

I love it! Great growing!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice flowering! It flowers every year!

congratulations


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 22, 2006)

It's only on the windowsill for the picture
I got it last fall as a clump of bare pseudobulbs, and as soon as its new shoot had roots about an inch long I potted it and started watering it very heavily. The flowers are much smaller than I expected! From the pics I had seen, they looked like they'd be the same size as cooperi, in person they are barely half that size. I should also mention that in the pics I've seen, the spike gets MUCH longer...maybe that is why the flowers looked bigger.

Jon
________
Marijuana Vaporizer


----------



## Mahon (Oct 23, 2006)

Even though they are small, still very beautilfu! Perhaps a cross of Cyc. peruvianum and Cyc. lodigesii would influence flower size and keep some of the odd color and shaped labellum characterisitcs... maybe those hybrids are alreay out?


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 23, 2006)

You'll have to bring this into a meeting so I can see it in person...I should be able to make the November meeting.


----------

